# Bynea



## howieduck (12 Aug 2012)

Any views on Bynea cycling club? They are close to me and look food from the website but any experience of the club for not as fast non racing women riders?


----------



## lukesdad (13 Aug 2012)

howieduck said:


> Any views on Bynea cycling club? They are close to me and look food from the website but any experience of the club for not as fast non racing women riders?


Ive met a few Bynea members all of whom have been a good laugh, its not a big club, and as far as I can remember family orientated as well as organising audax and club time trials. The best way would be to go a long and give them a try.

Are you a another Carmarthenshire rider ?


----------



## howieduck (13 Aug 2012)

Thanks. That sounds what I'm looking for. I live the other side of Swansea so just out of Camarthenshire!


----------



## black'n'yellow (13 Aug 2012)

Swansea Wheelers & Port Talbot Wheelers - both v good clubs


----------



## Banjo (13 Aug 2012)

A Port Talbot Wheeler rode along side me for a bit and passed me a club business card so I guess they are keen on new members. Done some Audaxes that started at Bynea CC. Club members seemed a friendly bunch.


----------

